# Best option for gameport?



## Ozric (Nov 27, 2021)

What is the best option for gameport on a FreeBSD system?
The two ways to go that I can see are either an old PCI sound card with gameport, or a USB-gameport converter.
I also have a PCI bracket with a gameport on it, that is on a cable that goes to a 16-pin header, but my motherboard does not have a header for that, unless there is some converter that allows the 16-pin header to be plugged into another header?

The reason I want a gameport is for using gamepads with old emulated games.


----------



## shkhln (Nov 27, 2021)

Where did you find an old gamepad (in a usable condition) in the first place?


----------



## Ozric (Nov 27, 2021)

shkhln said:


> Where did you find an old gamepad (in a usable condition) in the first place?


On Ebay, there are lots of them.


----------



## shkhln (Nov 27, 2021)

Well, there are probably tons of old motherboards there as well if you want to go that route. Gameport is completely unsupported, not to mention emulators don't really care about old hardware (except maybe for really specialized one off peripherals coming with specific games).


----------



## shkhln (Nov 27, 2021)

On a further look, some sound card drivers (snd_uaudio) support MIDI input, which is the same thing afaik.  Still not sure what would you do with that.


----------

